# Some heavy pulls...



## AndroSport (Feb 13, 2013)

here is the vid and FB link...







http://www.facebook.com/pete.rubish/posts/488719091189842


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 13, 2013)

Fucking LOVE it!!!

Hooks? Wraps? Fucking old school youngster..... the sport will survive my friends.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## amore169 (Feb 13, 2013)

Great stuff there!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 13, 2013)

Dudes deffently on some of that good shit.  Probably cell tech


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 13, 2013)

Would it be better if he did a projectile vomit amidst the pull? lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow that dude is a mule


----------



## DF (Feb 13, 2013)

That's some impressive pulls!


----------



## DADAWG (Feb 13, 2013)

R e s p e c t


----------



## Yaya (Feb 13, 2013)

nice, beast mode for sure.. he must be on fina


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 13, 2013)

It must be the stuff in the jug he's sniffing.
Nice find Andro.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 14, 2013)

Beast mode!


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 14, 2013)

Pete Rubish is a bad ass.   He is freakishly strong for his size.  Ive seen him in person and looking at him you think no way, and then he does it.  He has a bunch of stuff on youtube.  Hes pulled 800 raw.


----------



## JOMO (Feb 14, 2013)

Nasty, some great fucking intensity right there.


----------



## losieloos (Feb 14, 2013)

Strong as a bull.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 14, 2013)

pete rubbish is fucking awesome.  there is also a video of him squatting like 640 or something raw with no knee wraps or no belt.  he's a fuckin beast for sure.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvkqtzYJnV4


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 14, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvkqtzYJnV4



I like the dudes standing in the background watching.  Probably criticizing him when they know damn well its weight they cant handle.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 14, 2013)

no kidding bro.  I can't imagine squatting anything heavy without at least wearing a belt.  i'm a big fan of knee wraps too.  that kid is strong as hell.


----------



## Navyman (Feb 15, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> no kidding bro.  I can't imagine squatting anything heavy without at least wearing a belt.  i'm a big fan of knee wraps too.  that kid is strong as hell.



Exactly at least a belt. His intensity is motivating and cannot be taught you either have this inside or you don't.I've seen some track guys from the local university about his build slightly slimmer with very respectable pulls.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 15, 2013)

Navyman said:


> Exactly at least a belt. His intensity is motivating and cannot be taught you either have this inside or you don't.I've seen some track guys from the local university about his build slightly slimmer with very respectable pulls.



for sure bro.  it doesn't get anymore raw than that.  you should watch some of his other vids.  he's an intense dude.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 18, 2013)

You can't train for that.  Man was born that way.  Fucking beast....respect.

I want to see him and the Rhino go at it.


----------

